

Ask HN: How many years of programming experience do you have? - jakejake

I'm curious to know how much programming experience (personal and professional) most fellow HN'ers have if you're willing to share?
======
jakejake
I myself have been programming for about 25 years, 15 of them professional.
Started out on the Timex Sinclair that plugged into a regular TV!

------
Rust
Started with Applesoft BASIC and IntegerBASIC about 28 years ago personally,
started getting paid professionally 21 years ago.

------
jwdunne
I have been programming personally for around 10 years and professionally for
2.

------
aeontech
Started about 17 years ago, 12 professionally.

